# Evangelical Calvinism vs. Federal Calvinism



## Claudiu (Aug 26, 2013)

What are the proposed differences between these two? "Evangelical Calvinist's", from what I understand, using T.R. Torrance, propose a difference between what they call "Federal Calvinism" and their version. For those familiar with these supposed differences, will you please tell me more on the distinctions and what these folks are trying to get at.


----------



## MW (Aug 26, 2013)

Claudiu said:


> What are the proposed differences between these two? "Evangelical Calvinist's", from what I understand, using T.R. Torrance, propose a difference between what they call "Federal Calvinism" and their version. For those familiar with these supposed differences, will you please tell me more on the distinctions and what these folks are trying to get at.



They think covenant theology is used in an abstract way to "legalise" and de-personalise Christian doctrine. They desire a Christocentric soteriology. The problem is, there are supporting doctrines in Scripture which quantify and qualify our knowledge of Christ as Mediator. The federal scheme of theology is one of those superstructures. Natural theology is another. Without these we have no way of properly relating Christ to the "all things" of creation. By making Christ "everything" He effectively becomes "anything" an individual wants to make Him, and therefore "nothing" so far as objectivity is concerned. More could be said, but this is the sum of the problem.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 27, 2013)

They say that the Reformed Orthodox divorce election from Christology. But that's false since the Confession says we are elected in Christ. They also don't like penal substitution.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Aug 27, 2013)

Are these folks that are critical of "federal calvinism" part of the "Christus Victor" school of the attonement?


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 27, 2013)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> Are these folks that are critical of "federal calvinism" part of the "Christus Victor" school of the attonement?



Not explicitly. They appreciate themes in Aulen, but I dont' remember a full-scale integrating of that model.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm unfamiliar, is this Federal Vision or something different (I have been meaning to read up on FV but haven't got there yet, pardon my ignorance)?


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 28, 2013)

GloriousBoaz said:


> I'm unfamiliar, is this Federal Vision or something different (I have been meaning to read up on FV but haven't got there yet, pardon my ignorance)?



No. It's mainly a trajectory from Thomas Torrance's disciples. There might be some overlap, but they are two different things.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok thanks for the clarification!


----------

